
Netpowder, a mini-server in the browser - oskarth
http://experiments.oskarth.com/netpowder/
======
oskarth
The satellite portion of the code has been open sourced:
[https://github.com/oskarth/netpowder](https://github.com/oskarth/netpowder)

Most of the complexity is on the backend with generation of jails etc. The
repo has some instructions and rationale for those who are curious, though.

